# need RVgringos advice



## playagrandma (Apr 24, 2009)

I am trying to figure out what I should do. I have an fm3 which I will need to renew in June. I have had an fm3 going on 3 years now. However, I spend about equal amount of time between Playa del Carmen and at my daughters in the states. I rarely stay in Mexico longer than 45 days-I will need to spend about 120 days this May thru middle of Nov. I hate spending the money to renew and I am not interested at all in going to the fm2 which I understand will be mandatory when the new rules take affect May 1.

My understanding is that all fmts will get the 180 days. Do you know if this is going to be a once a year thing? Or if I go to an fmt-I will get 180 each time I enter. I think I make about 3-4 trips up to the states.

At this point, I think an fmt is what I should have. My husband and I both live in Playa but if anything should happen to him, I am certain I will not stay there except for a visit.

Any input you give me would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## MtnWoman (Apr 6, 2010)

Not sure what you mean by mandatory FM2. The only change to the FM3 is the repeal of the owned housing discount and it can now only be gotten or renewed in country. The FMM (fka FMT) will now be issued automatically for 180 days. You leave Mexico and it expires, you return - you get a new one. There is some confusion on how often the FMM will be able to be renewed. 

I am not allowed to include a link, so Google Rolly + Mexico and click on the "how to move to Mexico after May 1, 2010" link for the most up to date information


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

http://rollybrook.com/how_to_move_to_mexico-valid

Here's that link but I think there are still a lot of questions about whether the new FMT is multi-entry and if you are limited to 180 days a year.

If the new card could be used like a credit card with 180 days credit and they checked you in and out at each crossing .... that would work but who knows


----------

